# crackerjack



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's my newest prop for 2007, Crackerjack. He lives in the crawlspace area just beyond the basement furnace of a 1950's cold war type ranch house. He plays in the dry hard dirt with broken toys that have been left in the basement. If you listen carefully at night, you can hear him scratching around below you in the dusty, mildewy basement crawlspace......


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Now that's creepy! Cold War, you say? Looks more like nuclear testing!
That's a great looking prop; should give your visitors nightmares for a week.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Is that a belly button? Talk about detail. That'll give the TOTs the heebie jeebies. Very nice.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Another great prop dave. Very creepy. Good back story too.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

wow real creepy. nice job dave


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Once again overcome with envy. *SOB* Why all talent in someone other than me *SOB* Great Job keep giving me something to strive for.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Is that a belly button? Talk about detail. That'll give the TOTs the heebie jeebies. Very nice.


yes, that's a belly button....and can you imagine giving birth to that thing? and how about WHAT gave birth to that thing......Mmmmm...live birth to a maggot.....

where's my breakfast?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Man... that thing is just icky! I LOVE it!


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

O, mg.

That thing is seriously really creepy. You did a great job!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

very original as always dave - very nice - what sort of a set up are you thinkin about for this guy?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

it looks so slimy ew haha love it


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Nice looking...um thing! man I hate bugs, that creeps me out. I guess I'll ask, why "crackerjack"? Just curious.

vwd prop!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Mr Unpleasant;153931 I guess I'll ask said:


> .......and all I can do is sit here and laugh! Tell me he doesn't look like he should be named crackerjack. I have no reason, but to me it fits.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

reminds me of one of those slimy ugy props babies that has snot and drool dripping froom their face. LOL  Clear hot cglue could give the same effect. (Yeah, I know- I'm hot glue crazy these days!) Great job, Dave!


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

EEEEEEEEEEEEWWW!!!
Man glad I didn't see that before bed!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your insight is very good at bringing your imagination to life Dave..
Bug versions are always creepy .


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmmmm so i wonder what all that noise was in the basement- very nice/sick


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this!!!!

Is it an insect or an alien? Or some weird infusion of both? 

It really makes my skin crawl.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

icky! it looks like that thing that came out of they guy in Alien. I love it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

someone call? LOL


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh that's sick.... I love it. By the way are you into recreational "substance" use by any chance?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That is one original creepy creation and sure to get many onlookers. Great job.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Bleech! Thats exactly what a human mutant earwig must look like. The belly button and tail gave me the shivers. Nice Job!


----------

